# IBSP Litterbug



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Went to IBSP to kill a few hours with my little nephew. As a white Ford 150 jersey plates pulled away I pulled up to the surf got set up only to see a bunch of Miller Light cans and an empty case next to my truck. Being the kind of person I am I picked it up and put it in my own garbage bag. My little nephew asked me why do people leave things on the beach like that......my reply is some people are pigs. I don't understand why people would tarnish a beautiful piece of nature open to the public to enjoy like the park, this is what closes beaches for buggy access. I am not a tree hugger but I do think this is very wrong and over the past two years I have seen more and more junk left on the beach. I did report it to the Ranger and he stated to me that he would keep a look at. I am sorry to ramble but I just need to vent, thanks all! As far as fishing goes got a few shorts and one nice blue.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

At least you are teaching your nephew the right way to act. Thanks for picking it up.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

njreloader said:


> At least you are teaching your nephew the right way to act. Thanks for picking it up.


Yep, next time try and get a tag and make the call.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Rick; Thanks Again for doing the Right think and also teaching your nephew.As dogg said make the call they will get him at the gate!


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

Good job Rick. Keep it up!


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

good job!! rarely do I leave the woods or waters w/o a trashbag full of garbage from someone else. I try to always keep trashbags in the truck or my hunting bag just for that reason. It really makes a good impression when a property owner sees ya coming out of their woods with a bag of garbage in hand. I dont do it so much during the deer seasons cause of the noise and movement. But while small game hunting or checking my trapline darn right!!

Again great job and wonderful lesson ya gave the kid!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report.

All I'll say is I hear yap all the time about one word you used, which I just happen to use as well. *IMO, job well done with calling them PIGS because that's what they are and nothing less nor nothing more...PIGS....so teach your nephew properly and call them what they are....PIGS...* Thanks for letting me rant, because I cannot understand why referring to them as pigs is something that should be defended...


----------

